# Which Bf 109?



## Catch22 (Aug 4, 2010)

I need some help making a decision! At this point I'm leaning towards von Werra's plane, but I love the snake on the nose of von Hahn's plane. What do you guys think?







Bf 109E I/JG3, France, Sept 1940. Flown by Hptm Hans von Hahn (Gruppenkommandeur), 34 victories.






[R] Bf 109E Werknummer 5057, II/JG3, France, Sept 1940. Flown by Hauptmann Franz von Werra, 21 victories.

Both are E-4s I believe.


----------



## rochie (Aug 4, 2010)

voted for Franz von Werra's, was looking at pics of it earlier today !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2010)

Probably von Werra's, even though most of his claimes were false! If you do this one, not that the spinner was red and white, not black and white, as it appears in the profile.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2010)

Me too. I've always like the white ID markings.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm with you guys.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 4, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Probably von Werra's, even though most of his claimes were false! If you do this one, not that the spinner was red and white, not black and white, as it appears in the profile.



Didn't know either of those things Terry! I DID see a profile of a plane painted similarly with a different Werknummer, but with the red and white you mentioned and flown by him.

Thanks for the input so far guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2010)

Simple, do both!


----------



## jamierd (Aug 5, 2010)

von werras cos its a little different from the normal ones though i might be inclined to do the one at the bottom of that page if only i could remember what it was mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 5, 2010)

Whom I to disagree with the experts..................go with Franz von Werra Cory


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2010)

Pretty much open and shut Cory....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2010)

well I'm going against the trend......Von Hahns, however there is ONLY 2 so do them both!!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 5, 2010)

No sh!t Dan!  Wasn't expecting such a landslide. von Werra's it is. I COULD do both, but I also want to do a Hurri (if I can find one easily) or a Spitfire (which I've already found here).


----------

